# New "Destroyer":



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

the launch of the U.S. Navy's newest "destroyer". However, how they can characterize a vessel over 600 feet long, and of nearly 17,000 tons, a "destroyer" is a mystery to me. Incidentally, that bow looks awfully vulnerable to damage while docking! 

http://www.stripes.com/news/us/most...ristened-saturday-1.277068#.U0bRTTRVwnw.gmail


----------



## paisleymerchant (Mar 15, 2007)

That is one weird looking vessel


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

It looks to me like an ironclad built during the American Civil War of the 1860s.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day klaatu83.sm.today.05:47.re:new destroyer.at first glance it looked like a vessel upside down.#1 link.#3 the ironclad is another view.interesting post.they have a lot of dollars to experiment with.thanks for posting regards ben27


----------



## TC2 (May 31, 2011)

Destroyers destroy things, sea, land or air. What's the problem. Torpedo Boats Destroyers are a thing of the past as are battleships ( and possibly, the Royal Navy)


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Darth Vader on the bridge?


----------



## kypros (Feb 13, 2010)

KLAATU83 why so much emphasis on stealth for a vessel this size would have thought she was more than capable of taking care of herself with the hardware she is likely to carry,would there not be a greater threat from below the surface stealth would be of little use there.KYPROS


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Actually we have been here before: 

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=55022&highlight=USS+Zumwalt


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

Only one way to park that, parallel and pull!


----------



## Blade Fisher (Sep 10, 2006)

woodend said:


> Only one way to park that, parallel and pull!


One thing strikes me about these 'stealth ships'.

Given most of the time they are not at war, how is ordinary radar meant to detect them?

Yanks aren't exactly unknown for being somewhat a) trigger happy and b) not that precise a dangerous combination.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,

$4 billion for one ship...(Whaaa)

No wonder the world is going down the toilet.

Regards


----------

